# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى العاب النوكيا حصري :  حصرياً تحميل لعبة وصلة للجوال اسئلة كلمات متقاطعة رابط مباشر apk اخر اصدار 2016

## جني الزهور

*اسعد الله اوقاتكم بالرضا والمسرات* *================================== حصرياً تحميل لعبة وصلة للجوال اسئلة كلمات متقاطعة رابط مباشر apk اخر اصدار 2016**
+ 
شرح فيديو على اليوتيوب لكيفية تحميلها و تثبيتها ولعبها* * شرح حصري  ينصح بمشاهدة الفيديو لمعرفة كيفية التحميل من الموقع* *==================================* *اسم اللعبة* * وصلة للجوال 2016* ** *==================================* *اصدار اللعبة*  *2016*** *==================================* *صورة اللعبة
Screenshot* * 
==================================**
حجم اللعبة* *22MB* *==================================*  *توافق اللعبة* **  اي جهاز  يعمل بنظام Android  *==================================* *قبل تحميل اللعبة شاهد الشرح على اليوتيوب
لتثبيتها ولعبها شرح حصري* *ينصح بمشاهدة الفيديو لمعرفة كيفية تنزيل اللعبة*   *
لمشاهدة الشرح على اليوتيوب 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *==================================*  *تحميل اللعبة برابط واحد ومباشر ويدعم الاستكمال * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *==================================*    أرجو أن ينال أعجابكم ..
أنتظروا منى أقوى المواضيع القادمة! والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته فى أمـــان الله

----------

